# NUMS 2017 Admissions



## denisovan (Sep 12, 2017)

So does anyone know when and where the merit list will go up.And what do you think the closing merit will be for overseas students.


----------



## Waheed98 (Sep 2, 2017)

It going to be up in a few hours.Have you applied in foreign seat?


----------



## denisovan (Sep 12, 2017)

Yeah,hopefully this year the closing merit stays the same as last year.But I know a few people who got really good in the SATs and have applied so [FONT=&quot] ¯\_(ツ)_/¯[/FONT]


----------



## Waheed98 (Sep 2, 2017)

Whats your overall agregate?


----------



## denisovan (Sep 12, 2017)

I got 92%,but they somehow add something to increase the scores when they release the merit lists,so I think it'll be a bit higher.


----------



## Waheed98 (Sep 2, 2017)

Nice you?re definately going to get in.I just got 84 percent


----------



## NasirJamshed (Sep 20, 2017)

When is the foreign List coming out ?


----------



## Waheed98 (Sep 2, 2017)

DUNNo,what is your aggregate?


----------



## NasirJamshed (Sep 20, 2017)

87 ish


----------



## NasirJamshed (Sep 20, 2017)

What was the closing aggregate last year guys?


----------



## remo123 (Jun 2, 2017)

Merit list is out for both foriegn and local. What rank did you guys get? Mine is 2nd in Overseas seat.


----------



## chronos (Sep 1, 2016)

remo123 said:


> Merit list is out for both foriegn and local. What rank did you guys get? Mine is 2nd in Overseas seat.


I got 3rd position for foreign seats category. What was your aggregate, remo123?


----------



## remo123 (Jun 2, 2017)

95%. Yours?


----------



## chronos (Sep 1, 2016)

remo123 said:


> 95%. Yours?


95% as well. Are you going to apply for overseas category in the Punjab Government colleges?


----------



## remo123 (Jun 2, 2017)

Yep


----------



## chronos (Sep 1, 2016)

remo123 said:


> Yep


Nice. Same here.


----------



## denisovan (Sep 12, 2017)

You guys got high enough to join KE or Allama Iqbal,so are you gonna pick those or stick with NUMs.


----------



## remo123 (Jun 2, 2017)

No idea as of now.


----------



## FatimaHayat (Dec 26, 2014)

Till what position in the merit list on foreign seats can you get in to AMC for MBBS? I believe they just put the name of everyone who applied in the merit list.


----------



## denisovan (Sep 12, 2017)

I've heard people who got around 20th merit position get in after the 2nd merit list.But this year with the UHS MDCAT mess going on It could be worse


----------



## disguised_angel (Sep 23, 2017)

chronos said:


> 95% as well. Are you going to apply for overseas category in the Punjab Government colleges?


how do you apply for the overseas category in the Punjab government colleges?


----------



## Waheed98 (Sep 2, 2017)

COngrats yuo guys who came in the merit,so are you guys going to army medical college or not?


----------



## denisovan (Sep 12, 2017)

Hopefully,does anyone know how many seats are available to overseas students?


----------

